# 1967 GTO Headlight alignment



## cmm47172 (Jun 9, 2013)

My 67 Pontiac GTO that has four headlights, two for low beam and two
for high beam. I am trying to align all four to the original factory
specifications. What are the specs?

I know the procedure for aligning the lights and know that I need to park
the car "X" number of feet from a wall and mark a reference point on the
wall "X" number of inches from the floor. I need the measurements that will
give me the correct reference point. I need to know the factory value for "X".

Most people do not know the answer to this question and usually say to
direct the beams to "whatever looks right". I would like to be more precise than that. I know Pontiac had to engineer an exact specification, although finding the info seems to be impossible. I tried reaching out to Pontiac and they could't provide the info either.

Also, I would like to find a brighter bulb. The originals suck at best. I read an article on this site called "Shed Some Light...Headlight upgrades for muscle cars" by some guy named Craig who mentions a KIT called "H4 retrofit kit".
Does anyone know about the kit and have any comments about it.


----------



## cmm47172 (Jun 9, 2013)

Is my Goat Cart too old for this forum?
Does anyone have info on the alignment gadget that was used by the factory back in 1967. What was it called?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Most body shops should have the tool to align the head lights. I remember my dad had tools that suction cupped to the lights, had mirrors and bubble levelers in them then you would adjust to align the lines in the mirrors.


----------



## MY67GTO (May 4, 2013)

cmm47172 said:


> My 67 Pontiac GTO that has four headlights, two for low beam and two
> for high beam. I am trying to align all four to the original factory
> specifications. What are the specs?
> 
> ...


In the 67 Pontiac Service Manual page 12-22 is a diagram fig. 12-20 that has measurements and instructions to aim both lights. First thing needed is a level spot 25ft from a wall to aim on. It is too complicated to try and explain without a picture. I eventually parked in my garage and swaged it. Worked pretty good for me. You can take another vehicle and park in the same spot to give you a starting point. 
Good luck, Bob


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When all 4 head lights are on, you can unplug the low beams so you can better see where the high beams are pointed.


----------



## cmm47172 (Jun 9, 2013)

MY67GTO said:


> In the 67 Pontiac Service Manual page 12-22 is a diagram fig. 12-20 that has measurements and instructions to aim both lights. First thing needed is a level spot 25ft from a wall to aim on. It is too complicated to try and explain without a picture. I eventually parked in my garage and swaged it. Worked pretty good for me. You can take another vehicle and park in the same spot to give you a starting point.
> Good luck, Bob


Can anyone post the "67 Pontiac Service Manual page 12-22 is a diagram fig. 12-20"? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

cmm47172 said:


> Can anyone post the "67 Pontiac Service Manual page 12-22 is a diagram fig. 12-20"? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


Check out the Ames online catalog for shop manuals for your '67. They have them on CD. You need this for your car. It will give you much needed info.


----------



## cmm47172 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I checked out Ames. They have a bunch of different manuals although I do not see one titled "Service Manual" like the one mentioned in "MY67GTO's" earlier post so I'm not sure their manuals contain the diagram that I'm looking for. I really don't need an entire manual. Just need the correct diagram/specs for getting lights aligned as good as they were when it came from the factory.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

cmm47172 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I checked out Ames. They have a bunch of different manuals although I do not see one titled "Service Manual" like the one mentioned in "MY67GTO's" earlier post so I'm not sure their manuals contain the diagram that I'm looking for. I really don't need an entire manual. Just need the correct diagram/specs for getting lights aligned as good as they were when it came from the factory.


Why not just take it to a garage/dealership/auto service that does vehicle inspections? Many of these used to align headlights and probably still do.


----------



## cmm47172 (Jun 9, 2013)

PontiacJim said:


> Why not just take it to a garage/dealership/auto service that does vehicle inspections? Many of these used to align headlights and probably still do.


That's a possibility. I may check around to see if the dealer has the knowledge and expertise to do this right although they are probably very expensive. I generally like to do my own maintenance/repair work. I built my car from the ground up. I kinda don't want anyone to touch it except myself. I guess I will call Ames and have them confirm their manual on CD has the right diagrams/specs before I make a purchase. I just hate to spend the money. My wife takes my paycheck before I get to see it.:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have aligned headlights using a screen, the Hoppy mechanical method, and the new laser method. They all work the same. To build a screen, google the information for lamp adjusters. You need the car on a dead level surface, and you need to be dead perpendicular to the screen. 25 feet is the distance. A white wall or a garage door is perfect. You put a grid on the screen (with tape) and go from there. It takes more time to set up the screen and square off the car than it does to adjust the headlamps. Good luck.


----------



## cmm47172 (Jun 9, 2013)

Interesting. I've never heard of the Hoppy mechanical or laser method. I will goggle to find out more. Finding a level surface will be difficult. I can't use my drive way as it is on a hill approaching my garage door. Do you know what the service manual states regarding this procedure?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

With the Hoppy mechanical units, you compensate for floor slope, but need to start in any case with a basically level floor. Not do-able on a hill. The mechanical units attach to the headlamps, and have bubble level indicators. The laser unit uses a lazer beam and monitor screen to measure the adjustment. The aiming screen, which is the one anybody can do with a tape measure and a roll of tape, is the one I'd recommend. In my state, the Bureau of Automotive Repair has a Lamp Adjuster's Handbook that tells how to make the screen. I am a licensed Brake and Lamp Adjuster, and have used this method. I just don't have all the specs in my head. You should be able to get all the info online. Good luck.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

cmm47172 said:


> I just hate to spend the money. My wife takes my paycheck before I get to see it.:lol:


Just withhold sex from her, she will give in.:thumbsup:


----------

